# SW: The Force Awakens



## Codey Amprim (Dec 18, 2015)

What are you reading this thread for? Go out and see it!

I don't want to say much about it because it only came out last night, but that was the shortest two hours I've ever experienced.


----------



## MineOwnKing (Dec 18, 2015)

No tickets available here. 

I'm looking at having to wait another week.


----------



## Penpilot (Dec 18, 2015)

I went to the mall on other business and ended up snagging a seat for the first showing of the day. No spoiler, but expectations met and then some. I even tearred up a few times. 

This IS the movie you are looking for.


----------



## Codey Amprim (Dec 18, 2015)

Penpilot said:


> This IS the movie you are looking for.



No other words necessary. /thread


----------



## KC Trae Becker (Dec 18, 2015)

My family was quite pleased with it. I even blogged about it already. This movie's good stuff.


----------



## Tom (Dec 18, 2015)

Haven't seen it yet, but I am so pumped for this movie! I'll probably have to wait till sometime next week to catch it, since the theaters around here will be packed the entire weekend. I can't wait!


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Dec 19, 2015)

This clip describes it well. [video=youtube_share;KVjOH7WeEKk]https://youtu.be/KVjOH7WeEKk[/video]


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 19, 2015)

I have to say, behind Mad Max: Fury Road, it's my favorite movie this year. Go see it!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 19, 2015)

Just waiting for the head count, then reserving seats for Monday!


----------



## Codey Amprim (Dec 20, 2015)

...Aaaaaand I've seen it a second time. So many questions. Two years to theory craft.


----------



## Gryphos (Dec 20, 2015)

So I saw this today, and hot diggity damn that was some of the sickest shit I've seen this year. I'm in love with both Finn and Rey and Poe is hands down the coolest cat in town. I've already got theories about the identities of some characters (I'm looking at you, Snoke).


----------



## Tom (Dec 20, 2015)

I will die if I don't see this movie soon. It's been a real chore avoiding the spoilers flooding social media; it's all everyone can talk about.


----------



## MineOwnKing (Dec 20, 2015)

It didn't feel like a long movie, went by pretty fast.

I look forward to discussions at a later date.


----------



## thedarknessrising (Dec 20, 2015)

I couldn't stop grinning the whole movie. I've grown up with Star Wars as a huge part of my life. As a matter of fact, it's why I'm a writer. 10/10 best movie ever.


----------



## ThinkerX (Dec 20, 2015)

Treated myself to this flick today as I was down to the last couple scenes of the last chapter in my WIP.  (I'd hoped to be done, but, well, still plugging away even yet.)

(Hopefully) spoiler free thoughts:

I liked it. 

I was a bit disappointed with Han and Chewbacca's circumstances, but what happened there, while not unexpected, was still a bit of a surprise.  

The ending on the movie felt a bit tacked on.

But yes, I liked Finn.  I liked the way his old comrades recognized him after his defection.  The one storm trooper with the (chain sword?) came across as authentic.  Finn's defection came across as rushed, but acceptable.

Rey's morals surprised me, given her circumstances.  

Moss was downright intriguing.  Multiple mysteries there. Hope she's back for the sequel.

Poe was cool, but could have been developed a bit more as a character.

The supreme leader of the First Order has a familiar look, but he's way too big.  Then again we see only his image.

The dark force user...err...wow. Something went seriously off kilter way back when in this guys life.  

The military flunky.  Solid.  More dependable and capable than the dark force user.

The worlds:  because its wreckage has been pictured in the spoilers, I do have to wonder what circumstances caused that Star Destroyer to crash.  The world was credibly developed.  Moss's place and the Resistance Base could have been set on the same world.  They seemed that similar, apart from the rings.  Did spot a logistical/plot problem with the First Order's weapon base, or more specifically, its sun.  Really liked the world at the very end.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Dec 21, 2015)

ThinkerX said:


> Treated myself to this flick today as I was down to the last couple scenes of the last chapter in my WIP.  (I'd hoped to be done, but, well, still plugging away even yet.)
> 
> (Hopefully) spoiler free thoughts:
> 
> ...



And the fight scenes were, I would argue, among the best scenes in the whole series.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Dec 21, 2015)

Saw it Saturday with the family. We all liked it.  The tie fighter / X wing battles are so well done. Easily my favorite part.  Kudos to Disney for such a diverse cast, & shifting expectations of who is what (based on the trailers).   

I'm going to have to see it a second time (3D on Wednesday) to process some of the nuances. I have some observations of details to share, but those will have to wait until someone makes a spoiler thread or enough time has passed.


----------



## Codey Amprim (Dec 21, 2015)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> I'm going to have to see it a second time (3D on Wednesday) to process some of the nuances. I have some observations of details to share, but those will have to wait until someone makes a spoiler thread or enough time has passed.



I'm going to wait till after Christmas and I'll make a discussion thread. I'm curious to see what you all are thinking about, and what theories you'll come up with. 

Besides, it'll give everyone more time to go see it.


----------



## Incanus (Dec 21, 2015)

I liked it.  Enjoyable.  Worthwhile.  I guess the only downsides were that (I think) they played it a little too 'safe'.  No innovations or surprises to speak of, story-wise.  I thought the nostalgia factor was a bit overmuch, but the look and feel were excellent.  Good movie, will absolutely watch 8 and 9.


----------



## Ryan_Crown (Dec 22, 2015)

Well, I guess someone has to be the voice of dissent, so in this case that's me. Visually it was impressive, and it definitely looked and felt like a Star Wars movie. But the story left A LOT to be desired. Starting with the fact that the majority of the movie was nothing but a remake of the original trilogy squashed into one movie. And Kylo Ren was easily one of the most disappointing villains I've ever seen. I'd go into more details about what I found lacking in the story, but that would entail more than a few spoilers, so I'll hold off on that.

Now I will admit that while I enjoy Star Wars as much as any other scifi series, I'm not a die hard fan by any stretch of the imagination, so I may be more critical of the story than other people. And despite the many issues I had with the story (and the fact that I've never really been impressed with JJ Abrams as a director), I will say that I was entertained for 2 hours, which is all you can really ask of a movie.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 22, 2015)

Codey Amprim said:


> discussion thread


I was planning to make a discussion thread which, like the GoT thread, starts with the word "spoiler-fest." Hopefully, that will suffice as a warning to all who did not see Star Wars: It's a thread where those who saw may speak freely.

One tip: make sure you don't reveal a major spoiler in the first few words of your post. A mouse hover reveals text, the first 100 characters (or some other number since I never bothered to count).


EDIT - And based on the above post, I think I'll go ahead and make that thread now.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Dec 22, 2015)

I will agree that there's definitely story & villain issues. That's why I'd give it a 7.5/10.

With Kylo Ren as villain though (w/o offering any spoilers) I temper my criticism for 2 reasons:

1) Kylo Ren is following THE most iconic villain of all time. A villain who was fully formed at introduction.

2) In accordance with #1, we have in Kylo Ren a villain in progress. I'll give him time to become worthy of true dark side villainy.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 22, 2015)

Okay, so two things for those of you who don't want the movie completely ruined:

*#1 - Do NOT open my Spoiler-Fest thread!* (My intro post is spoiler-free; assume post #2 will not be.)

*#2 - Do NOT Google search ANY Star Wars VII character names!* (Seriously, I just Googled one—I won't say who—and if I hadn't seen the movie yesterday, I'd be really PO'd.)


----------

